# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Einscan-s free scan calibration

## propologist

So what is the process to calibrate in free scan mode?

----------


## Nerv

Calibrate your scanner with the turntable and then it is finished. No further calibration required for the scanner for free scan mode.

----------


## propologist

OK THanks.

----------


## propologist

I find that after scanning with the turn table and then going to free scan and then back to turn table I have to re calibrate.

----------


## Nerv

Yes, the key word here is that you don't have to recalibrate again for _freescan_ mode. 

As you have found, if you want to go back to the turntable you have to recalibrate so the software knows where the rotational axis is.

----------


## propologist

Ok, So  we can move the turn table out a little and re calibrate to auto scan some thing a little larger?

----------

